# Bootcamp Drivers install, windows 7



## Noobcomputermaker (Jun 23, 2009)

Alright I am still having an issue with installing Bootcamp.

First I solved the "boot camp x64 is unsupported" 

1. Right click computer
2. Select manage
3. Select Local Users and Groups
4. Select Users Folder
5. Double click administrator 
6. Uncheck Account is disabled
7. Apply
8. Log off, then log on as Admin.

Now I have a new Issue with getting the following message during Boot Camp install

"A system restart is pending. Complete the restart and then retry this installation."

Solution : http://pc-mac-linux.blogspot.com/2008/11/restart-pending-with-bootcamp-drivers.html

My only problem is after I follow the steps in that solution, which involve :
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager and delete or rename the PendingFileRenameOperations

In Regedit I go to that specific address and this value date is always coming back into the PendingFileNameOperations registery file:

Value Data: \??\C:\Windows\NV37603704.TMP\nvsvc.ini

Everytime I start bootcamp I have to install a nvidia driver off the start, usually there are always restarts with nvidia drivers, could this be why it always says there is a pending restart?

If i could figure out why that Value data keeps coming back, i can fix it and finally install the bootcamp drivers.

Thanks guys

Edit: I have confirmed that it must be the bootcamp installation itself that is causing the Value data, I have deleted the value in the reg file, restarted, checked the registery, no PendingFileNameOperations, then i tried installing Bootcamp64 again, Nvidia installed a driver, then it went back to boot camp, then The restart is pending message came back. So I checked the registery again, and the Value data is back. How do I fix this when bootcamp itself is causing it?


----------



## johnnytaco (Jun 24, 2009)

*the fix*

I had the same problem and just fixed it. Open the registry and delete that entry. Then keep it open and keep refreshing while Boot Camp installs the Nvidia driver. You'll see the pending value in the registry again; just delete it before the Nvidia installer stops then Boot Camp will continue. 

jt


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 26, 2009)

Does your keyboard driver work in 7?

I have video accel working, Sound (I have to use the sigmatel, since I have the older MBP) and everything else..

But no keyboard  (It works, but I mean the function buttons like volume, etc.)


----------



## johnnytaco (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, everything works. But- my MBP still freezes/hard locks and blue screens on occasion. I've since updated the video, NIC, wireless, and chipset drivers hoping to fix it. Still didn't help. I just used Rivatuner to drop my video to low 3d mode (search for how to do this if you don't konw what I'm talking about).

jt


----------

